# Blacktip sharks



## erietuna (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello,
Will be out the 3rd week of September and I have a few question's about Blacktip's.

First I have a copy of the book Coastal Fishing in the Catolinas From Surf, Pier, and Jetty by Robert J. Goldstein. Page 128-129 states that Blacktip's
occur only during the warm months and is abundant off our beaches during the summer. 
Is the third week of September to late for Blacktip's?

Second in the Fishing Bible on Pier and Surf Jawbonz post's - I myself have as many as 20 different rigs I use depending on which type of shark I'm going after. In this 101 I will show you some of these rigs but will be specifically showing you how to make my favorite rig that will pretty much work on any shark including monster tigers. Also keep in mind me and my son do all our shark fishing from the shore and we use kayaks to take our bait out. Now these rigs could be just placed in the surf if no kayak is available.- Does anyone have a Blacktip rig they are willing to share, or is this rig good enough?

Finally I see most serious Sharker's Crimp thier rig's. Can I get some rigging kit
suggestion's and where to buy?

P.S. Will Puppy Drum be showing up or is it still too early?

Thank you, erietuna


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Daummmn*

A lot of questions in one post..  Hopefully you are speaking of OBX for the sharks..

3rd week in Sept is marginal,but there are many other species out there at that time as well.. Sandbars,sandtigers,duskys,hammer.. 

Jawbonez post is a good'n,his rigs will work on any good sized shark.. Any good tackleshop should sell the crimping equipment and other goodies you need..

Puppydrum,yrling,and maybe a biggun that time of yr..


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

erietuna said:


> Hello,
> Will be out the 3rd week of September and I have a few question's about Blacktip's.
> 
> First I have a copy of the book Coastal Fishing in the Catolinas From Surf, Pier, and Jetty by Robert J. Goldstein. Page 128-129 states that Blacktip's
> ...


About the rigs.....
If you dont yak baits out, you really dont need much distance on a castable rig. 15-30 yards is all you need for sharks, especially BT's. Some people will say that BT's shy away from any rig that is made up with mostly cable. However, I refute that claim. I have caught many BT's with cable rigs but i also use the same rigs made from weedeater cord. Just depends what I feel like throwing that day.

My rigs are exactly what another poster on here(blacktiphunter) uses for BT's. Either 480# 49 strand cable or .80 weedeater cord.

Trace section about 1-1.5'. One end crimped to a 12/0 Owner circle the other end crimped to a 3 way 500# crane swivel. 
Next piece I keep about 5-7 feet depending on what Im after. Crimp one end to the 3way, the other to a 500# BB swivel. That section ties onto your shock leader. I use 250# power pro on mine, double uni to 65# PP main line. ( Many heated arguments on here about braid as a shock, I hope this doesnt spark another) Never had an issue, just wear gloves when leadering the shark. The reason is that no 4-6' BT will tail whip 250# PowerPro. Heavy mono will also work if you want.

Also, do a search on here for Subourbans Big Ass Pulley rig. That'll give you 15' of rig that folds up nicely into a 6' casting package. Great rig....


----------

